# FLUTES large ones!



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What are they best for ........................?


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

That double contrabass is a whopper. Has a concerto been written for it? Has anything been written for it??


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

David Phillips said:


> That double contrabass is a whopper. Has a concerto been written for it? Has anything been written for it??


The opening pedal point in Also Sprach ZaraFLUTEstra.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Check this out (hyperbass flute is a even lower than subcontrabass flute)

(sorry to non-US people, this is the only way to share it for free)






A really amazing work...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Check this out (hyperbass flute is a even lower than subcontrabass flute)
> 
> (sorry to non-US people, this is the only way to share it for free)


The notion of a hyperbass flute is imponderable.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

So why is the flute on the cover just a regular C flute?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

eugeneonagain said:


> So why is the flute on the cover just a regular C flute?


coloratura flute is a fancy way of saying a regular C flute, as this piece has.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, that first video is one of the incompetent things I've ever watched. What was the thought process that went into it?
I'm going to make a 7 minute video about giant flutes. And I'm going to have people talking for 6 & a half minutes. And then I'm going to have totally vacuous following-the-bouncing-ball songs with crappy and irrelevant lyrics which don't scan properly. And treat the viewers like 3-year-olds. And a flute orchestra? Well, you can hear that for about 2 seconds. And the giant flutes themselves? Will anyone want to hear them? The actual sound they make? Nah... Let's just natter on about how big they are. Wow. Just so big. Wow!

Amazing that someone was presumably happy with their work after finishing that.
Graeme


----------

